# Skimmer ideas



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Guys
i am looking for some ideas/thoughts about getting skimmer for my system. i have a 150G display + 15G fragtank + 125G sump. Overall considering the substrate and live rock i have around 225G of water. My display have fair amount of sps and soft corals. I would say i have a medium bioload.

Currently i own a Aquamedic Turbofloater 1000 which i bought when i first started my tank with a 20G sump. With time progressing as you can see i have added a lot of water volume. The Turbofloater has done a great job so far but lately i have been having issues with it skimming only wet, less air pressure etc...

I see reef supplies have a sale going on Vertex skimmers...so thought this might be a good time to do my research...Thanks.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Vertex Omega 180i


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Vertex Omega 180i


Thanks but these r good uptill 180G you think i can get by with 220G...


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

These are severely underrated.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> These are severely underrated.


good to know


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

To conclude i got a good deal off kijiji on Reef Octopus xp3000 int and went with it. This skimmer is a beast and i am very happy to have bought it..Thanks all..


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyway...Too late, I have 2 AquaMaxx ConeS CO-3 In-Sump Protein Skimmers in basement; good condition. I can sell them very cheap.


----------

